# Solved: ¿ Ati / Nvidia ?



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Here it is. Please take in mind these two cards abilities and disabilities. Also check out http://graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20041119/geforce-6600gt-agp-01.html
and similar benchmarking sites.

But what i want most of all is your personal opintion. Should I buy the ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128mb AGP 8x or the NVIDIA 66000GT AGP 8x 128mb. They both seem great products for their pricerange, as others in the $200-250 range didn't look quite as good as these two. 
My largest concerns is that nvidia has way more megahertz and benchmarks show it winning, but other people say "go ATI" or the Radeon is better, despite its upcoming discontinuation. Others say the Radeon lacks in some games they've used it with, go Nvidia w/out trying it out, just take my word.

So here it is, a poll that should help. I hope this turns out well.
My eyes are currently looking at the 6600GT and if anyone has used it tell me what you think, as this is a major investment but i want a good graphics card. There will be no saving of money for card over $250 so please don't recommend expensive cards, just give your say here.

Good luck. :up: 
And remember, Vote or Die.


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

If you have the money to spend at this point, I'd go with the 6600GT. It has a bigger 256-bit bus, only about half of the Radeon 9800 Pro's come with the 256 bit bus, which is a consideration along with the faster DDR RAM and better benchmarks.

They are the newest tech in the mid-range graphics area, and they'll start displacing the 9800 pro. ATI will eventually realize a version of the x700 AGP but the Radeon 9800 will be gone by then for the most part and you'll probably have made your decision by then. With the late start ATI might decide to crank up their future mid-range card, so it might be worth the wait...

If you do decide to go with the Radeon, make sure its a 256-bit card, not a 128-bit. It's a difference of only a few frames per second in most games but that becomes more noticeable down the road in future games (and even some games today, like Doom 3, Far Cry, or HL2)


----------



## NightLord (Sep 29, 2004)

I'll always be an ATI enthousiast.
I consider the quality on ATI based cards slightly better than the nVidia cards. TV out is better for sure.
MSI has a very good card (RX9800PRO-TD128) for a fair price.

I wouldn't know about the bus size though, they all seem to come with 256 bit.

BTW: I have a Radeon9800XT, but I suppose this goes for PRO cards as well: cool them when you want to play heavy games!
The heatsink for those cards is generally insufficient. So when you buy a card, buy a descent heatsink and fan as well... It's definitely worth the money. 

/NL


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Ok, i hear ATI does overheat whereas nvidia keeps its temps down. I'm a ATI enthusiast too but i don't want to wait for a new card to come out and end up at $300 and have to wait for the product to settle, that could be nearly four months. The XT's are much better than the Pros, but I guess I may have to get nvidia than, as i know they are much faster than ATIs at the moment, and i hear the actual vram is better. I'll wait for more reviews and votes come in. And people, the whole point of me making it open is for you to please vote, and then i can ask why and know who uses the cards.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

A note for you too iXneonXi. I hear because of these newer motherboards and video cards your need more power so make sure your PS can handle it or upgrade both the PS and video card.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

you know, i you caught me too late. I am pretty much overloading my own powersupply as today i was brainstorming all possibilities and at about 2:00 (central) i realised the whole powersupplly/upgrade/casing issues I may have. Hewee, why not vote?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You know there is a site that you can give info on everything about your PC and what your have hooked up to it that tells you how much power you need but I can't find it.
How you know I did not vote?

I did not vote because I don't what one is better so best not to guess.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

ur right about that. I wish i could find a site. Well if not i'll do it "manually" and take power readings using everest and probing software. It is an open poll so i can see who voted and who didn't.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee I found it. 

Power Wattage needs.

http://www.jscustompcs.com/power_supply/



> Please Note: The Wattages listed below are maximum peak wattages for each component. The total amount this calculator figures is for all devices running at peak utilization. It is important to bear in mind that this amount will never be reached under typical operation. However we feel that this tool will give you a better idea of how much power your system will need. After all when it comes to power, having too large of a power supply is never a bad thing! It is important to note that power listings for some video cards are only estimates: the video card industry rarely reveal how much power their cards are drawing.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

You'd be better off giving us your make and model power supply, and if you have it, the amp ratings at each voltage. Wattage levels don't mean anything if it's a cheap brand PSU, you can get 600w PSU's off eBay that won't perform nearly as well as a 300w name-brand PSU.

As for the Radeon's heat - I had a 9600XT, and didn't have any problems at all with the stock heatsink, but I added RAMsinks and a better heatsink to overclock it more. I now have a 9800 Pro that came with...I think a ThermalTake Orb, or something, I don't even know, but I have it overclocked to XT speeds, and it's been working great for at least 2 months now.

Personally, I've always been a fan of ATI, and would go with them....also, I haven't looked at prices, but I would assume the 9800 Pro is cheaper.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Same price. And sadly it wasn't the XT's that overheated. Also i didn't hear much about this particular one overheating, but the 256 does. I'm not buying a 256. I will try and see who has the 128bit-256 bit cards, because if i can't find ati in 256 and the nvidia i can get in 256, then it may be that, because that would mean more bit... more megahertz and i guess that would say something. Still waiting fore more your reviews and thanx for feedback.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

i'm disappointed with the results. I see so many articles saying the nvidia is in line even with the ati 6800 pro, and that Nvidia is the only way to go for DOOM3, so i'm confused.
one quick question tho> the card has dual DVI, and i don't see any old monitor port so will i be able to connect my older gateway (old cord/plug) into the card, or will it just not connect?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

You'll need a DVI to VGA adaptor. Generally the cards that have only DVI ship with one.

I'd go with the 6600 GT. 
Review here: http://techreport.com/reviews/2004q4/geforce-6600gtagp/index.x?pg=2

A few blatantly plagerized excerts:

The GeForce 6600 GT AGP's performance in our DOOM 3 Delta Labs demo is fantastic. The card averages over 60 frames per second at 1600x1200 and is nearly as fast as the more expensive GeForce 6800. The 6600 GT AGP loses some of its luster when we turn on 4X antialiasing, though. With 4X AA, the card is considerably slower than the GeForce 6800, but still much faster than the Radeon 9800 Pro.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

oh good. so its really better that it is dual DVI 
I really don't like though of ATI because it is older and lost on so many benchmarks, and the fact that the 6600GT is in line almost with the 9800 Pro 256 and really did a good job. beat it in many. Also i hear the 6600GT has been acclaimed the Card for DOOM3. many places tell me this. I also hear that ati occasionally overheats. I am not so sure anymore about choosing ati ... after reading numerous websites.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

See above review. It murders the 9800 pro.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

exactly.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Conclusions
Despite using slightly slower memory, the GeForce 6600 GT easily measures up to the original PCI Express version. The GT doesn't have much of a problem knocking off its main AGP competition, the Radeon 9800 Pro, either. This one's simple. If you're looking to spend about $200 on a new AGP graphics card, you want the GeForce 6600 GT AGP. Gaming frame rates are great, DOOM 3 performance borders on intimidating, and all the little extras that NVIDIA packs into its ForceWare graphics drivers are gravy. 
Although the GeForce 6600 GT AGP is impressive on its own merits, it's an even safer bet because ATI seems content to challenge the card with last year's Radeon 9800 Pro. The 9800 Pro does offer some advantages, including a 256-bit memory bus and a more conventional eight-pipe architecture, but those things don't translate to better overall performance than the 6600 GT AGP. An AGP version of the Radeon X700 XT might stand a better chance, but ATI seems content to offer the 9800 Pro for AGP systems. 

In the end, NVIDIA deserves credit not only for delivering a sweet $200 graphics card in the GeForce 6600 GT AGP, but also for having the foresight to develop the flexible HSI bridge chip that makes this card possible.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

so ur in favor of nvidia here?
oh and if you are plz vote if you haven't.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes, reading over what he says...he likes the GT.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

How much is the 6600GT you are buying ixeoni? thats agp


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

well now things are starting to pick up 
the agp lowest i have seen is $200 these days with rebates. Normal lowest: $215, and lowest from what i would consider a trusted site ranging from $225-230


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, i was gunna get that one if the prices were same as the PCI express version


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

still thinkin of it, i mean i think it may get cheaper soon, and you can get good deals on it. The pcie is cheaper than the AGP tho, unfortunately not alot of people have pcie.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, thats why im not going all out crazy on my new card, Just enough to hold me for 2 years...then ill get new comp, and PCIE will be default then probably.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

well i think the 6600GT should hold 2 years.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Yea, but i need to save as much extra on the side for that new comp


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

with my family i prolly won't have a new computer for about 4-5 years. Yah i know thats horrible. I may get a laptop though, hopefully by then the prices will drop for laptops with 128mb video memory.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, if i save enough, and the time is right...i wanna get a good desktop replacement laptop.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

exactly what i'm thinkin.


----------



## Insp3cta (Aug 2, 2004)

6600GT>9800PRO

the 9800PRO is becoming outdated

+ I like nVidia because I find there stuff to be more reliable.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

thanx for the vote. Now things are gettin heated up.
I never heard someboy give a + to nvidia for reliability, but after reading a few reviews i may have to, hearing ati overheats under stock cooling, and that you would either have to add more heat sinks or fans.
I also hear in many places that the 9800 is suffering due to age also.
<hey i woulda gone ATI if they did what nvidia did, but they chose to build an entirely new chipset, and they ain't comin out for christmas>


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

wad^? all of a sudden ATI took a big jump, similar to what the Nvidia did about a week ago? Darn poles lol kinda like election day. Up Down Up Down


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, of course the 6800GT is better, it's this gen while the 9800 is last gen. To get a fair comparison, you'd have to look at the 6800 versus the x800. x850's due to come out soon too IIRC.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes, thats what i'd say. (please keep in mind i'd never buy the ones you mentioned, too expensive)

ps why didn't you vote?


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

iXneonXi said:


> Yes, thats what i'd say. (please keep in mind i'd never buy the ones you mentioned, too expensive)
> 
> ps why didn't you vote?


It says I voted.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

oops i saw it. thanx.
2pt gap, to be jumped by the end of this week? lets find out.
vote people vote


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

bumpx3


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I just ordered an X800xt and I did my homework first. I could have bought a 6800 gt for about the same price. 

I bought a refurb xt which usually means somebody did a bad bios flash on the card rendering it useless if you don't know how to recover from it.

In the first stage of the 6800 vs X800 Nvidia had the jump out of the gate and looked to take off with this generation of VGA's. 

Driver upgrades as well as some well thought out power issues have given ATI the edge.

Doom 3 is still owned by Nvidia by about 5-7 FPS but who cares? The game stunk up the scene IMHO. In just about every other benchmark the ATI X800 series beats the 6800 series in a price by price comparison. A few FPS is all we are talking about in either case.

If you want to go with an unproven and unused as of now open gl upgrade Nvidia has it and ATI doesn't. My question is, who is going to use the technology? Maybe no one?? 

I like ATI. If you like Nvidia, buy it. No real or major difference.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

BTW Neon, I can give you a great price on a 5 month old MSI 9800 pro R 360 core if you are interested. PM me. Great card, I just always need more.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

yah, the two you are comparing are never. I know b/c the x models are newer than the 9 and the 9800 is kinda outdated in comparison with the 6600. I do know that once there are agp models for ati it likely the x700 AGP will be better. I also know that when comparing ATI with Nvidia the truth is ATI is better. But in my condition i can see that the newer tech is ahead. 
PS, i may look into your offer. possibly.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

bumpX4


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

The end.
I am going to say i can't get any now, until funding permits. But it has come to my conclusion, contrary to the results, that the Nvidia is better, i'd just have to go get another powersupply.
(i want to play doom3, that is the doom3 card buddies)


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Skivvy, how much for that card, id love it


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

iXneonXi said:


> The end.
> I am going to say i can't get any now, until funding permits. But it has come to my conclusion, contrary to the results, that the Nvidia is better, i'd just have to go get another powersupply.
> (i want to play doom3, that is the doom3 card buddies)


Screw Doom III, get Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines. If RPG/FPS hybrids don't tickle your fancy, just go for Half Life 2. Bloodlines is apparently tweaked for Nvidia, but Half Life 2 and the Source Engine (I think) are tweaked for ATI.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

idk, i've played the demo of both and i like doom3. I won't be gettin any other game i wouldn't be able to get HL2 or the others. The only pc game i can get from now till awhile is when BF2 comes out and i already have doom. Earlier you voted for Nvidia you sticken w/ that?


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

iXneonXi said:


> idk, i've played the demo of both and i like doom3. I won't be gettin any other game i wouldn't be able to get HL2 or the others. The only pc game i can get from now till awhile is when BF2 comes out and i already have doom. Earlier you voted for Nvidia you sticken w/ that?


Depends on what you wanna play. If you're playing a Source engine based game (HL2, Vampire the Masquerade Bloodlines), I'd go with ATI. Like I said, equal cards there's no huge difference. If money's a concern (as it definitely sounds) I'd go with the ATI, as you shouldn't need a new PS. Nvidia cards are total resource hogs. 

Anyhow, I found Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines better than Doom III, or Half Life 2, but not everyone likes RPGs.

What do you have now BTW?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

So if i didn't want to get a new powersupply for my HP a320n (it has 250w) i should just get the ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128 (i'm going to have to fess up, I will be playing bf1942,vietnam, and bf2 more than any other game) i just want to play D3 for the moment.
But will the ati take less wattage, save money, and generate less heat to be able to get it and not worry about other upgrades?

PS, how much life left in that old model, b/c i know its aging. About how long do you thing i will be able to sustain atleast an average gameplay at 29 fps with current games. Meaning, which year will i have to get another card to prevent FPS lag. Do you think it will suffice for about 2.2-2.8 years?


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I would say itd last 2 more years in the picture. As my GF2 has and still plays anything i throw at it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

ok. well that shows. The radeon is cheaper and so i may have to get that. There is an Se edition and a 4pipeline and 8 pipeline. Darn now i don't know which one to get since there are like 4 manufacturers and like 3 different types. I will still need a new PSU, also, will it overheat???


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

SE = no. They are stripped down not good versions.

Unless you need a cheap card


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

K thanx.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

OK, a few things...

First, yes, you'll be able to get 30 FPS with the 9800 Pro for several years....of course, that's not saying much, because it doesn't take into consideration what resolution and detail settings. If you want to run 1600x1200 with 8xAA and 8xAF on a game that will be new in 2 years, then no, you won't get 30FPS with a 9800 Pro. If you want to play that same game at something like 1024x768 with no AA or AF, then yes, you'll probably be able to get 30 FPS.

Now, before you get either card, I would suggest getting a whole new power supply and case. You're going to have some troubles running any new video card off of a 250w PSU, especially a cheap one. Invest in a good quality PSU now, it'll pay off in the long run (I've had 3 cheap PSU's burn out within a week, before I realized they were cheap pieces of crap). With PSU's, you get what you pay for, so don't go for the 600w one that's only $30.

Overheating isn't something you can definitely say will or will not happen. It depends on many other conditions, ambient temperatures, case cooling, motherboard cooling, etc. If your HP case has no fans in it, or only 1 fan in the back of it, then I would suggest getting a new case with an intake fan AND an exhaust fan. I've also found that power supplies with 2 fans help decrease temperatures a little bit. If your computer is in a cramped space, get it out of there, as heat will only build up more. Give the fans plenty of room to suck in fresh air, and clean out dust on the fans and inside the case. Proper ventilation is the key, there's no sense in having a fan on the video card if the fan is just going to blow hot air onto the already hot heatsink.

If you're going for a 9800 Pro, don't get the SE, and if you have the option of an 8 pipeline card over a 4 pipeline card, then definitely go for the 8 pipeline one, it's better.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, i've already decided over that post... sorry, but thanx for telling.
I already knew about the case powersupply etc, thats why i'm looking at this model with the #1 cooling system. Its heatsink like covers the entire card, and its like a massively cool ati radeon 9800 pro 128. I will be playing with nothing special at 1024x768 like before, and plan on gettin a psu around $40 and by antec i hope.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

iXneonXi said:


> Well, i've already decided over that post... sorry, but thanx for telling.
> I already knew about the case powersupply etc, thats why i'm looking at this model with the #1 cooling system. Its heatsink like covers the entire card, and its like a massively cool ati radeon 9800 pro 128. I will be playing with nothing special at 1024x768 like before, and plan on gettin a psu around $40 and by antec i hope.


Is it the Infotek model? That looked spiffy.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

naw the one i was lookin at was by sapphire, and i'm trying to figure out, since it has no fan but a big heatsink, will that only make it more silent or actually keep it cooler than the normal model. I really want to know b/c its not worth the extra 15 and a lost pci slot just for silent performance.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Generally, a fan and heatsink will perform better than just a massive heatsink. The heatsink relies on a good case temperature to dissipate the heat, while the fan can blow any air over it, and still do some good. It helps if it blows colder air though. However, a massive heatsink, and a fan blowing onto it will be even better than both, it combines the best of both worlds. All you have to do is figure out a way to either get a fan directly onto the card, or position the fan in front of it. I drilled a hole in the side of my case for a 120mm fan right in front of the video card, and it worked fine.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I ain't moddin this PC for awhile bud.
My current temp (courtesy of MBM 5) is CPU 100 and case 104, but they gain like 15-20 degrees in intensive gaming.
If i swap out my gcard to a new radeon, with a fan b/c i could care less about noise, should i worry about temp???
I will be getting a new powersupply, but no new fans.
Could you also answer my question here please??

http://forums.techguy.org/t310645.html


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I think you've got your temperatures backwards...there's no way the CPU can be cooler than the case, it's pretty much impossible. Either way, those temps are fine for a CPU, but its pretty high for case temperatures....and there's no way for me to tell if you should worry or not when I have no idea what your case looks like and what its' cooling situation is.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

ingame. case 109, cpu 131.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

McTimson said:


> I think you've got your temperatures backwards...there's no way the CPU can be cooler than the case, it's pretty much impossible. Either way, those temps are fine for a CPU, but its pretty high for case temperatures....and there's no way for me to tell if you should worry or not when I have no idea what your case looks like and what its' cooling situation is.


Well...not exactly. I've got a massive CPU heatsink/fan (Aero 7+), and I've got two 80mm fans on intake duty directly in front of the intake for the Aero 7+. Unless it's really hot OUTSIDE the case, the CPU is generally 5-10 degrees cooler than the case on stock speeds....if I go above the stock speeds (Athlon XP 2500+), the temperatures even out, but usually they stay equal all the way up to 3200+ speeds.

Of course, the particular model of CPU fan has variable speed, and the speed I've got it set to sounds like a vacuum cleaner, but such is the price for coolness.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Merry Christmas, do you think that at my current condition adding a radeon would overheat it. What is borderline on temp for case and then for cpu?
Yall are so nice if you actually reply on Christmas.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

McTimson said:


> ...and there's no way for me to tell if you should worry or not when I have no idea what your case looks like and what its' cooling situation is.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Christmas dont stop me 

Personally..i dont think it will, but like what mctimson said as well.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, if it helps its an HP a320n mini-tower, its kinda cramped, and cpu during games has never gone above 140, but normally is at around 121-130, idle its around 109, and case pretty much sits (now in winter) around 105 but has dropped or gained about 2 degrees every now and then.
PS, good psu manufacturers? i see good deals on x-connect, diablo, and ultra etc. Whats a good manufacturer, i don't want to pay more than $45, because i still gotta get the graphics card.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

iXneonXi said:


> Well, if it helps its an HP a320n mini-tower, its kinda cramped, and cpu during games has never gone above 140, but normally is at around 121-130, idle its around 109, and case pretty much sits (now in winter) around 105 but has dropped or gained about 2 degrees every now and then.
> PS, good psu manufacturers? i see good deals on x-connect, diablo, and ultra etc. Whats a good manufacturer, i don't want to pay more than $45, because i still gotta get the graphics card.


If you get one of the larger Powmax Power Supplies I'd suggest that. Smaller ones....not so good, but they put a lot of work into the large (pre-modded) ones, and they're reasonably priced.

Antec and Enermax are generally good picks too.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

X-Connect is made by Ultra, I have an Ultra PSU right now, and it works great, haven't had any problems whatsoever, and I overclock quite a bit.

Now, if you're getting a new PSU, it most likely won't fit in the case, so you'll need a case as well. Cases don't really matter, unless you care about the quality of it, don't worry about the brand, but power supplies are important.

How many fans (if any) are in your case, and where are they located?

Oh, and Merry Christmas


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't want to mess with my HP that much. I don't want to buy a new case and I don't know about the fans. My cousin did just give me a fan if there was room for expansion, i wouldn't know how to mod it though. I'm more in the software business, though i have done some internal work on older computers, but not my new one.
So, if any of yall have time to do a little friendly shopping, could you tell me about 3 good PSUs around $40 that i can use w/ the radeon i'm looking at, and some warnings advice etc.
Its tough, but funding nor warranty will allow us to change the case.
Also, if fans and temp may become an issue, then i may have to call the whole thing off.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Replacing the power supply will probably void the warranty as well....the thing is, a new power supply probably won't fit inside the case, as most PC manufacturers use the smallest PSU's they can find. These typically are not standard ATX sizes, so the mounting holes and brackers they have on the case are different. If you could get the dimensions of the current power supply (length, width, depth), then we could tell you if a new one will fit....but it's not worth buying a whole new PSU if you won't even be able to use it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Bestbuy should handle that whole deal for us, we got them on the line, they already know we are po'd for screwin up the computer last visit, so i think they'll be easy and install the whole thing for us, and make sure everything is working before sending it back.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Thread revival.

Supposing a "ATHENA POWER AP-MP4ATX45 450W Power Supply - Retail"
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104124)
works with my HP pavilion a320n (i hope it does guys, do you think it will), putting the times in the mind, don't you think the 9800 is a lil old, i know many reviews of the 6600GT on newegg says it gets close or better scores than the 9800, and on tom's harddware (http://www20.graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20041119/geforce-6600gt-agp-21.html) the reviews say it is starting to dominate as times go on, while older games the 9800 sometimes performs better, but i'm looking into the future.

Should i get a 6600GT + Arctic Cooling NV Silencer 1 (rev2) or a
HIS HIS Hightech ICE98-2H-ZAM Video Card - Retail.

Also, for the 6600GT which one would you recommend (i'm AGP) and off of newegg please. The only reason why i say 6600GT is because the age of the 9800, i need a good card for the future, not a good card for the present.

Any ideas, i know most people favor ATI, i do to, but ati doesn't look like its going to be friendly to the AGP users like me.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Just dont buy the XFX one..


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

once again after super-thinking, and paging through many reviews, both cards (msi 6600GT/HIS 9800PRO) have an average of 7000 in 3dmark03, thus the decision is price-- the 9800 costs less.


----------



## Axekick (Jan 4, 2006)

I've used a ATI Radeon 9800 Pro in my otherwise stock HP Pavilion a320n for about 2 years without any problems and with benchmarks exceeding what would be expected. I do have a low end sound blaster live audio card in addition, but no added fans, psu, memory, etc.. I've checked the temperature a few times shortly after installing the card and it was always well within the "normal" range. I primarily played Half Life 2, Counter Strike, and a little of America's Army but have installed several games I simply did not like though they worked well such as Splintercell, F.E.A.R., KumaWar, Raven Shield..... Hard to tell what is over the horizon but I would think 2-3 years would be about the remaining valuable life of that computer. I just purchased a new computer and a X800 Pro because I did not want to invest any more in an already dated system with an AGP slot and PC2100 RAM. I would get the 9800 Pro without concern for the power supply UNLESS you have added additional drives, memory or have reason to believe your psu is stressed more than mine. If you're still using the onboard graphics you will be delighted with the results that card offers in your system.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow.... first post you gotta be kidding...
Look before you dig up SUPER old threads lol.



Otherwise welcome.

I have already gotten past this stage. Actually only got the new video card installed last week, and it ended up being a 9600XT 256. I did get a PSU upgrade, it was needed (since i already had an added harddrive and tv tuner)


----------



## Axekick (Jan 4, 2006)

iXneonXi said:


> Wow.... first post you gotta be kidding...
> Look before you dig up SUPER old threads lol.
> 
> 
> ...


oops, sorry about that I thought I had checked a date as being 12-24-05 but apparently not so. Sorry for causing any clutter, actually I registered ONLY to post you my experience with the a320n - 9800 Pro setup.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL well thanx. heh heh looking into this i've made 2-3 threads on it. ended up being a lesser card in which I bought, and more than a year later.


----------

